# general tackle?



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

so, my question is, never having surf fished before, what tackle do you need? i think the biggest weights i got is about 1.5-2 oz and hooks of all sizes and shapes. i've got a light-medium okuma rig(dunno the models of my setups cuz they are all @ my grandparents' house in cantonment right now) w/ light spiderline mono(i think its 8 lb diameter w/ much heavier strength), a medium penn w/ same type of line but much bigger, and a spinnnign rig, i don't know what it is, its about as old as i am, it's one of the ones my fahter passed to me, its about a 9 ft pole w/ an extended butt and its probly rigged w/ around 30 or 40 lb flourocarbon. and i got a new penn sv400 reel that i'm gonna put on a light medium rod w/ about 10 lb diameter line. any tips? i don't have the money to get huge gear right now, and i don't wanna really go with huge rods and reels, and thats all i see people that surf fish use, so any advice on how to make light gear work would be great.



thanks for your advice.


----------



## kelvin (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't get too hung up on gear. Get out there and fish, in time you will figure out what works for you!

Kelvin


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

10# tackle with a 9' rod is great for surf fishing.A 2oz pyramid sinker will work fine for normal surf conditions.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea it dosent really matter what size gear you have i have used a penn650 on an7' allstar rod with 30lb test and caught fish in the surf and ive used my penn captiva 2000 with a 6'6" light action rod i use for specs and they all work. You just need to find a good hole or wash out and throw a 2 hook rig with peeled shrip or sand fleas. The only reason for a tall rod is to try to keep your lines out of the waves as much as possible. If you have a shorter rod it will just move alot more but with the way pompano and whiting hit you will be able to tell it you have a 4' rod. hope this helps a little


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i use a 7' penn rod and reel combo that works well for e and i have a 12' surf rod that i use aswell with a 2 hook drop and a 2oz weight .... it doesnt seem to atter what rod i use they both work well as long as you find a good washout and get your line out past the breakers .... good luck with the surf fishing man


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *kelvin (1/1/2008)*Don't get too hung up on gear. Get out there and fish, in time you will figure out what works for you!
> 
> Kelvin


I'll second that. I am fairly new and am learning a great deal chattin' with the relative pros on this site, but - ultimately - I just starting going with what I had, caught some, talked to fisherman, eyed their gear, talked to some folks in the tackle shop, got back on here and poked around, and am figuring it out. 

It's fun figuring it out - but funner doing it while I am fishing! Good luck.


----------



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

my question is what size hooks and do you go with a J hook or circle?


----------

